# wechselfestplatte



## TraphiX (30. Oktober 2005)

Einen schönen Sonntag, erst einmal

wie immer habe ich ein problem mit meiner Hardware:

Ich hab da ein ding, da kann man seine Festplatte reinstecken. Do ne 
Art wechselfestplattenträger 

von der Firma DATABRIDGE
bild 

Ich brauche da Treiber für win98

find sie aber nirgends

schonmal vielen Dank

TraphiX


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Für die Dinger (nennt sich Festplatten Wechselrahmen) werden keine Treiber benötigt..... es gibt dafür nicht mal Treiber.
Festplatte als Master bzw. Slave jumpern, in den Wechselrahmen einsetzen, diesen dann in den PC einbauen und das IDE Kabel anschliessen.
Dann nur noch die Festplatte vom Bios erkennen lassen und schon wird sie wie jede andere Festplatte auch behandelt.

Oder ist der Wechselrahmen für SCSI Festplatten?
Dann brauchst Du ein Treiber für die SCSI Karte wo der Wechselrahmen angeschlossen wird.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## TraphiX (31. Oktober 2005)

ohne den Rahmen klappts, mit jedoch nicht...

er erkennt sie dann nicht einmal im bios


----------



## Djingeringe (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich hatte auch mal genau den gleichen Wechselrahmen. Dafür braucht man keine Treiber.



> ohne den Rahmen klappts, mit jedoch nicht...
> 
> er erkennt sie dann nicht einmal im bios


 
Dann ist vermutlich der Wechselrahmen kaputt, bzw. die Anschlüsse.


Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2005)

Vermute ich auch.
Da ist ja Elektronik.
Hol dir ein neuen..... gib aber lieber die paar Euro mehr aus und nimm gleich einen aus ALU, die leiten die Wärme besser ab.


----------



## TraphiX (31. Oktober 2005)

ohh, okay.. 

schade eigentlich.. 

nunja.. 

ja..

*hüstel*

tschöö


----------

